# thinking of using DCC and an Isolated DC



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

I couldn't sleep last night so I spent most of the night working on my design for my new layout. Trying to imagine possible routes and such it occurred to me that maybe I could have part of my layout in both as long as they don't mix. I have a lot of older stuff that I would like to be able to use and doing it this way may work. The mainline and such would be DCC my timber camp and sawmill may be AC or something like that. So far I've planned a forest, lumber camp, Sawmill, Mill town, lumber yard and a couple small farms. It's a pretty large project but I want to work on a section at a time and want to take my time at it. Of course I am thinking of water features wood pond and small river or creek to run my mill and for kicks I am going to try a Steam donkey cable system. Much of it will be scratch built based on photos. I may kitbash a few things too. I was an engineer and I like to get way into things. Since its modular I can work on what ever I fancy with out to much worry about the other two modules. Again the size is 2'X4' then 4'X4' then 2' X 4' with a roundtable on one end. Years ago I got a Powered Atlas roundtable but did not like the fake look of it. However since then I saw an article where they buried it 2 inches and set op a bridge ontop lined the pit with wood timbers and it looked ok. So I try that.


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

OPP's I ment DCC and DC (old HO's)


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

If you have turns on the narrower modules, you may want to increase the width to 30" to accommodate a 24'r turn. You may come to appreciate it later.


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

Its a good thought, however, I have purchased materials already. I have a real limited budget and am very limited in space. With the modules I could incorporate them on a new one. I am in the process of trying to start a Modular Railroad club here where I live and my thinking is that much of the stuff I am using is already precut in 2' 4' 6' etc. to use 30 would mean everything would have to be cut from bigger sheets and increase the amount of material wasted. Of course I wouldn't waste it but that is my main concerns. I can barely fit these proportions in my den and will have to get rid of some stuff just to use that. It will be a challenge but I like to try and make things work.


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a 4' square (2 panels) in the center which should ease things a bit. I also have thought of doing some layering One module staggared on another __|-- but that is in the future. I know it is tight though and hope that the addition of a turning roundtable at one end will help


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Don, why not use benchwork for the layout? Use 1x's for the track to be placed on...pieces of PW for structures and such....Could still be modular. MUCH cheaper.


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

I have done that in the past and it works fine, however, What I am shooting for is kind of a Suitcase effect [] so 2 modules will fit and clip together for storage standing upright in my closet. There will be a rectangle frame of 1"X4" with the back side having a 1'X12" on my 2 side modules. I want 12 inch backdrop to accomidate the height of the trees when it is folded on to the other Side module. I have 1/4" luan plywood base sheet with 4 1'X"2 stringer going length wise This will sit on a light pvc frame/table with 35" legs with adjusters on the bottoms. The Idea is that it will weigh very little and can be carried to one of our clubhouses here to set up and run with other club members modules. The PVC is an experiment to save weight and make it easy to constuct. I have a small business that produces small PVC flagpoles so that is why I thought of it. If that diesnt work I will use wooden legs.


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

changed the planning a llittle I did some mock-up with the help of a freind and have come to the conlusion that it wouldn't work as planned so back to the drawing board. I have an idea now of what I need to do so that was good.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

You are going to wear out that drawing board. lol


----------

